# Gp mhn????????



## Vlad5 (Jan 25, 2011)

*Anyone have any experience on it?  Don't  alot of research and can't find much on it.  Sounds great though.*


----------



## Vlad5 (Jan 25, 2011)

bump, anyone?


----------



## Vick (Apr 3, 2011)

bump must be no good


----------



## TGB1987 (Apr 3, 2011)

Not a lot of reviews out there on this compound.  Maybe you should try it and let us know how it goes.


----------



## mich29 (Apr 3, 2011)

great for strength and fat loss,you mean mohn correct?


----------



## Vick (Apr 4, 2011)

mich29 said:


> great for strength and fat loss,you mean mohn correct?



I mean this Untitled Page


----------



## SFW (Apr 4, 2011)

I have been interested in it as well for some time.


> Central Nervous System (CNS) stimulation, not in a jittery ephedrine type feeling but you should be able to sleep less and still feel refreshed upon waking


 
Sounds good to me!!


----------



## bombboogie (Apr 4, 2011)

mich29 said:


> great for strength and fat loss,you mean mohn correct?





Vick said:


> I mean this Untitled Page



same. just different way of calling it


----------



## djm6464 (Apr 4, 2011)

mohn was m4ohn pre-ban '04, seems to be very 'var-esque' as in at a decent dose 25-30mg ed for 6wks, a user can see good strength, hardening, recomping type effects, and some lean mass, but nothing crazy, not ver heptoxic either....its a nor so id treat it as one

iv seen a few reviews/logs, and when it was dosed higher than advertised it was very good.....seems like a better version of epistane which imo was better mg for mg than winny, and pretty damn close to var 70-80mg)

id have grabbed some up by now, but up north there's none dom wise

itd fit nicely at the end of a cycle imo


----------



## djm6464 (Apr 4, 2011)

mich29 said:


> great for strength and fat loss,you mean mohn correct?



i highly doubt it, 
a) aggression increased in user accounts, but strength wasnt anything to shout about
b)hardening yes, but diet is responsible for fat loss, if you are chubby stuff like mohn, var, winny, are a waste imo


----------



## Vick (Apr 4, 2011)

mich29 said:


> great for strength and fat loss,you mean mohn correct?





bombboogie said:


> same. just different way of calling it





djm6464 said:


> i highly doubt it,
> a) aggression increased in user accounts, but strength wasnt anything to shout about
> b)hardening yes, but diet is responsible for fat loss, if you are chubby stuff like mohn, var, winny, are a waste imo



So what is it comparable to? Do the gains stick? Mild on liver? Strength and fat loss like Anavar?

Since it's a nandrolone derivative like Cheque drops I'm skeptical.


----------



## Vick (Apr 4, 2011)

djm6464 said:


> mohn was m4ohn pre-ban '04, seems to be very 'var-esque' as in at a decent dose 25-30mg ed for 6wks, a user can see good strength, hardening, recomping type effects, and some lean mass, but nothing crazy, not ver heptoxic either....its a nor so id treat it as one
> 
> iv seen a few reviews/logs, and when it was dosed higher than advertised it was very good.....seems like a better version of epistane which imo was better mg for mg than winny, and pretty damn close to var 70-80mg)
> 
> ...



It's right here for $32 50x5mg (misspelled HMN) Buy geneza steroids and anabolics on line


----------



## bombboogie (Apr 4, 2011)

Vick said:


> So what is it comparable to? Do the gains stick? Mild on liver? Strength and fat loss like Anavar?
> 
> Since it's a nandrolone derivative like Cheque drops I'm skeptical.



Everyone that logged it, compared it to var (leaning out, decent strength, etc)

Structurally its "deca" like (but not bloat)

Its methylated, so it may put some strain on the liver, degree is unsure.


----------



## Vick (Apr 4, 2011)

bombboogie said:


> Everyone that logged it, compared it to var (leaning out, decent strength, etc)
> 
> Structurally its "deca" like (but not bloat)
> 
> Its methylated, so it may put some strain on the liver, degree is unsure.


Thanks


----------



## maxwkw (Apr 4, 2011)

Can you really trust a source that misspells a product?


----------



## Vick (Apr 4, 2011)

maxwkw said:


> Can you really trust a source that misspells a product?


 
Sometimes people doing big things dont sweat the little things.


----------



## D-Lats (Apr 4, 2011)

Vick said:


> Sometimes people doing big things dont sweat the little things.


thats why you are pursuing this crap!


----------



## bombboogie (Apr 4, 2011)

maxwkw said:


> Can you really trust a source that misspells a product?



Its branding. 

Like Superdrol/M-Drol/Methyl-Drol XT and so on.


----------



## maxwkw (Apr 4, 2011)

bombboogie said:


> Its branding.
> 
> Like Superdrol/M-Drol/Methyl-Drol XT and so on.



I think it's actually just a mistype typing MNH instead of MHN would be more like somebody typing D-BLO instead of D-BOL

(although I'd love to get my hands on some d-blo)


----------



## djm6464 (Apr 4, 2011)

Vick said:


> It's right here for $32 50x5mg (misspelled HMN) Buy geneza steroids and anabolics on line




i meant domestic, thanks tho (theres no point with the customs here)


----------



## Woodrow1 (Apr 4, 2011)

GP's MHN is good.  I just seen a review on it.  The poster had good results


----------



## mich29 (Apr 4, 2011)

djm6464 said:


> i highly doubt it,
> a) aggression increased in user accounts, but strength wasnt anything to shout about
> b)hardening yes, but diet is responsible for fat loss, if you are chubby stuff like mohn, var, winny, are a waste imo


 
I believe it has to be dosed pretty high to get the strength part out of it.

mohn got a bad rap when it was released due to it being marketed wrong and a few other things that  happened. I believe if someone could find a nice dosing protocol this stuff should be a pretty fun ride.


----------



## djm6464 (Apr 5, 2011)

mich29 said:


> I believe it has to be dosed pretty high to get the strength part out of it.
> 
> mohn got a bad rap when it was released due to it being marketed wrong and a few other things that  happened. I believe if someone could find a nice dosing protocol this stuff should be a pretty fun ride.



what is your idea of high? and what is your idea of strength?

says 20mg ed on the gp write-up, id go 30mg and more if need be.....also its an adjuvant, i wouldnt run it solo, so that negates the strength comment, needs to be used for what its meant to be, a hardener/cutter, hence the comparisons to var and winny

i dont get the bad wrap part, everything iv seen, which i wish was more tho, has been when dosed well, it was very effective


----------



## djm6464 (Apr 5, 2011)

Vick said:


> So what is it comparable to? Do the gains stick? Mild on liver? Strength and fat loss like Anavar?
> 
> Since it's a nandrolone derivative like Cheque drops I'm skeptical.



seems var like.....not enuff user feedback...too bad cause its interesting stuff


----------



## Vick (Apr 5, 2011)

Woodrow1 said:


> GP's MHN is good.  I just seen a review on it.  The poster had good results


link to review?


----------



## Vick (Apr 5, 2011)

How are there no reviews with a 1300/281 anabolic ratio!


----------



## mich29 (Apr 6, 2011)

djm6464 said:


> what is your idea of high? and what is your idea of strength?
> 
> says 20mg ed on the gp write-up, id go 30mg and more if need be.....also its an adjuvant, i wouldnt run it solo, so that negates the strength comment, needs to be used for what its meant to be, a hardener/cutter, hence the comparisons to var and winny
> 
> i dont get the bad wrap part, everything iv seen, which i wish was more tho, has been when dosed well, it was very effective



I'd have to go back and look it was in the 100's I believe.a few companies that brought it out were under dosing it yet comparing to m1t I believe.


----------



## Vick (Apr 6, 2011)

My MHN (Methyl Hydroxy nandrolone) Experiences - Page 3

As a chemist, it was MHN's similarities to Turanabol that piqued my  interest. I'll try to explain in my own words rather than cut and paste  the same old stuff.

Here comes the science bit!

Turanabol is dbol  with a polar group (a chlorine atom) at the 4 position, which prevents  it from being able to interact with either aromatase or 5a  dehydrogenase.
MHN is methyl nandrolone  with a polar group at the 4 position (a hydroxy group), which prevents  it from being able to interact with either aromatase or 5a dehydrogenase

Hydroxy nandrolone was developed as an improvement on nandrolone.  As a general rule, when you methylate a steroid at the 17a position, it  becomes orally available, but also becomes a lot more androgenic. For  example, methyl testosterone is much harsher than testosterone, M-1T is very different from 1-testosterone, and dianabol is much more androgenic than boldenone.

Hydroxy nandrolone is barely androgenic in the first place, so methylating it makes it much more potent, and more like anavar in character.

When (injected) nandrolone forms a dihydrotestosterone metabolite, that metabolite is much milder than nandrolone itself, so much of nandrolone's anabolic power is lost via this route.
MHN doesn't form a dihydrotestosterone metabolite, or aromatise, so  those breakdown routes are closed, and it is rather potent. It's also  more resistant to Liver inactivation because its methylated, so it's more likely, milligram for milligram, to do its job at a receptor than plain old nandrolone.

I've noticed increased vascularity and definition from day to day.  However, I weighed myself this morning, and have actually gained a  couple of lbs. Its not very scientific, but I seem to be losing fat (or  at least water)  whilst gaining a bit of muscle. This is whilst taking MHN in the 20 to  30mg a day range, on a diet which isn't particularly high on Protein (as I'm so pennyless this week).

I think of Turinabol and MHN as chemical cousins. *MHN is to nadrolone what Turinabol is to Boldanone*  - almost. The base molecule has been 17a methylated, and has a big lump  sticking out at the 4 position to stop it from forming either an  estrogen or a dihydrotestosterone metabolite

My article for Methyl Hydroxy Nandrolone (M4OHN) was written for the  same company that I wrote my Methyl Hydroxy Testosterone (M4OHT) article  for. It was also written in 2004 in a period leading up to the banning  of prohormones, when manufacturers were bringing out all sorts of new  compounds that were either active steroids or precursors to them. Most  all of them had never been tested and were able to be created due to the  new found access to a book by Julius Vida, a scientist who synthesized  every possible modification of male sex steroids and then published them  in a book, entitled "Androgens and Anabolic Agents, Chemistry and  Pharmacology", in 1969. Although the book had been long out of date, an  individual finally was able to find a copy of it and scanned it,  converted it into PDF format, and sold it. This, along with the  availability of Chinese companies to synthesize almost anything  requested, allowed supplement companies to sell steroids that were never  manufactured or widely used - and hence, not scheduled - a legal  loophole that is still exploited to this day. Although for some reason,  both M4OHN and M4OHT were banned by California state law, they were not  banned in any other state, and as such, they were manufactured and sold  until finally banned by the Anabolic Steroid Control Act of 2004.


Hydroxy Nandrolone, like its counterpart, Hydroxy Testosterone, is a  steroid which is quite obscure and not much is written about it in  medical literature. Hydroxy Nandrolone was produced commercially in  Italy under the name Steranabol. However, it was sold as an injectable  product, as opposed to an oral one, with cypionate ester attached. It is  chemically known as oxabolone.

Nandrolone is the base steroid of Hydroxy Nandrolone. Nandrolone  deconate is a popular anabolic steroid, commonly known as Deca  Durabolin. Deca is well known for being a strong anabolic compound, with  fewer androgenic properties. This is due to the fact that nandrolone is  missing a carbon atom at the 19 position, giving it overall more  affinity for the androgen receptor than testosterone. [1] However,  unlike Hydroxy Nandrolone, nandrolone can aromatize into estrogen, which  is another factor involved in it's strong anabolic effects.

Like Hydroxy Testosterone, Hydroxy Nandrolone also has a hydroxyl group  at the 4 position on the molecule. This makes it incapable of  interacting with the aromatese and 5 alpha reductase enzymes. However,  since regular nandrolone typically reduces into a much weaker androgen,  DHN (dihydronandrolone) via 5AR, this would make Hydroxy Nandrolone more  androgenic. In the body nandrolone reduces to DHN through the same  pathway that testosterone reduces to DHT. But, in this case, DHN is  weaker and less androgenic than DHT, which is responsible for most of  testosterone's androgenic effects (acne, androgenic alopecia, prostate  issues, etc). So, with Hydroxy Nandrolone, we are left with a more  potent androgen since it cannot convert through the same pathway. [2]

When we look at the information on Steranabol, we see that it is overall  less potent than its parent, nandrolone. [3] Although not structurally  similar, Methyl Hydroxy Nandrolone is probably closer in action to  another popular steroid, oxandrolone. Oxandrolone, commonly known for  its trade name, Anavar, a very mild oral steroid, even though it's a  17-alpha-alkylated (methylated) compound that's based on DHT.  Oxandrolone is well known for for it's safety and low potential for HTPA  shutdown. It is usually incorporated into cutting or lean mass cycles,  as it will not aromatize because of it's DHT base.

Because of it being derived from DHT, oxandrolone can be somewhat  androgenic in higher doses, and this will probably not be as pronounced  with Hydroxy Nandrolone. This is because the hydroxyl group reduces  androgen receptor binding affinity. There is also a question of  progesterone related activity with this compound. It is well known that  nandrolone and its derivatives can bind to the progesterone receptor.  [4] However, it is thought that progesterone requires the presence of  estrogen in order to cause gyno. Therefore, those prone to gyno may not  want to use Hydroxy Nandrolone with another aromatizing compound like  4AD, while others might simply just use an anti-estrogen, such as  tamoxifen citrate (Nolvadex) - a SERM, or an AI like ATD while on a  cycle. However, it is unknown what affinity Hydroxy Nandrolone has for  the progesterone receptor, so taking precaution is not unwarranted.

With Methyl Hydroxy Nandrolone, or MOHN, we end up with a very  interesting compound. Using MOHN, one would expect increases in lean  muscle mass, as well as a noticeable increase in strength. Since MOHN  doesn’t aromatize, you would not notice water retention, or other  estrogenic side effects typically associated with Deca. MOHN would work  well during bulking cycles with the addition of 4AD and 1-testosterone  or 1,4andro, and probably work even better on cutting cycles with a  lower dose of 4AD. MOHN should be well tolerated by people concerned  about side effects, and even women. Being a methylated compound, it will  increase strain on the liver, so it would be best not to stack it with  other methylated substances. As with MOHT, supplements that assist in  liver function, such as ALA, NAC and Milk Thistle would be a welcome  addition to the stack.


----------

